# Sportsman 12 breech bolt ??



## EMan2 (Nov 4, 2005)

Hi Guys,

Like to throw a couple questions out there. I have a Remington Sportsman 12 that I bought new around 1984. Somehow since then I lost the breech bolt assembly including the slide. (Think my wife tossed it) My question is will the breech bolt assembly from an 870 fit it? I understand that there's an old type slide and a newer one. Any info/ideas?

Also, I've heard that a Sportsman 12 in good shape might be worth a little bit? Anyone know any ball park numbers if this is true?

Thanks for any info

Ian


----------

